# 2003 Ford Expedition Recommendations



## chris.niziolek (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a 2003 Ford Expedition 5.4L V8 4WD, and I am looking around for a plow attachment for it, but no one makes one for the 2003. It is a massive SUV, and its really surprising that there isn't an attachment. Does anyone know why this is? Or does someone know of an attachment or a modification to get one to fit?

-Chris


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Should be the same as the F-150 pickup mounts


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I would with something like this. You could make some serious money with it


----------



## adrianglock (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah it's a huge suv and powerful too! I'm just wondering if the F-150 and expedition models have the same mounting right? I guess we need to find out if it fits on the expedition, hopefully it will with just minor modifications.


----------



## Fairfax F150 (Dec 16, 2002)

Snowbear personal plow makes a mount for your vehicle.

See tp://www.snowbear.com/images/stories/contents/snowplow/pdf/Mount-Guide-2010.pdf

This mount (61514) is not compatible with any other vehicle.


----------

